# WLan langsam, aber Kabel schnell



## split (4. März 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem.
Bis vor kurzem hatte ich einen normalen Kabelrouter (von Alice zu meinem Anschluss dazu bekommen).
Jetz habe ich den alten WLan-Router meiner Eltern bekommen, alles angeschlossen eingestellt etc und irgendwie ist nun meine verbindung zu langsam.
Das "langsam" sieht wie folgt aus:
VORHER
Torrentdownloads mit ~150-200kB
+
ICQ
+
Surfen mit Firefox
alles funktioniert pallel *kick,klick,fertig*
JETZT
das dleiche Szenario, nur das Internetseiten elendig lange laden und häufig auch der Seitenaufruf abgebrochen wird.

Woran kann das liegen?
Muss ich irgendwas im Router eingeben oder ändern?
Die Antenne vom Router könnte meinen Fritz WLan Stick übrigens sehen, wenn sie Augen hätte, vielleicht 4m Luftlinie.

Bin für alle Ratschläge zur Behebung meines Problems offen!

MfG split


----------



## fadade (4. März 2009)

also meine Antenne kann den Router zwar net sehen, aber ich habe ein ähnliches Prob. Das kann allerdings auch an der Verbindungsquali liegen (s. Vista: Signalstärke+Verbindungsqualität)

beim WLAN werden die Daten vllt auch durch andere Störfaktoren "abgelenkt" und so muss der Router bzw. der Client länger warten bis alle Pakete auch wirklich ausgetauscht sind. -> Bei mir behebt sich das iwwi, indem ich Opera neustarte


----------



## rebel4life (4. März 2009)

So was ähnliches hab ich auch bei UMTS, damit muss man dann halt leben...

Wieso nimmst du nicht einfach ein Kabel?


----------



## Snade (5. März 2009)

Liegt am Router oder den Antennen würde ich sagen. Aber wozu gibs wunder tools
KLiCK MiCH


----------



## Chron-O-John (5. März 2009)

Hmmm.. ich glaub nicht, das es an Antenne liegt.

Wenns nur bei Torrent im Hintergrund langsam ist, und sonst normal (also wenn torrent aus ist) dann liegt es wahrscheinlich daran, dass der neue (Wlan) router nicht so viele Verbindungen gleichzeitig offen halten kann (torrent macht da ja recht viele) du kannst sehen, ob es im router selbst vielleicht eine Begrenzung gibt, allerdings wird es meistens vom Arbeitsspeicher limitiert. Du kannst probieren in deinem Torrent-Client die Anzahl der gleichzeitigen Verbindungen runterzustellen.

Manche Router "stopfen" sich aber auch den Speicher voll indem sie schon wieder abgebaute Verbindungen (ich glaube NAT-Mäßig) in der Tabelle lassen und somit der Speicher voll wird. - Da wirds dann eng. 

Achja, was hast du denn für einen Wlan-Router?

Alternativ ist mir noch eingefallen, du könntest dienen alter Router weiter als Router verwenden, und der neuen Wlan-Router halt nur als access-Point.

Und in TCP-Optimizer kann man viel einstellen, aber *bitte nur, wenn du wirklich weißt, was du da machst*, sonst kannst da schnell was zamhaun


----------



## Coregrinder (5. März 2009)

ICh hatte die selben Probleme,

ich hab einfach in den IP Settings als Gateway und den DNS Manuell mein Router eingetragen und die IP von meinem DCHP ziehen lassen. Evtl. hilft es auch im Windows zu schauen was unter den Eigenschaften deiner WLan Karte...evtl. Sendeleistung etc.

Die Aktuelle Firmware auf dem Router?
Treiber Aktuell?
Was fürn WLAN Standard nutzt du den? 802.11B/G/N?
Enfernung?
Hast du noch andere Funkgeräte ?

Bei mir stand der Router zu nahm am Fernsehen und ich bekam keine Verbindung mehr...ist auch ne Möglichkeit...oder Lampennetzteile....


----------



## split (5. März 2009)

Ich hab jetzt ersmal die Antenne dirkekt auf meinen Rechner ausgerichtet, also bis jetzt siehts ganz gut aus.
Das hat ja als ich noch zu hause gewohnt hab auch funktioniert und da hab ich auch nicht mehr gemacht als jetzt.
Ich werd das jetzt mal paar Tage beobachten und mich dann nochmal melden.
Danke erstmal für die Tipps! 

mfg split


----------

